# My unfinished 4x8 O-scale layout, 50s style.



## marx490man

I was bored this morning and decided to take some pics of my layout. Obviously it's a long way from being done, but I have a few of my cars out as well as all of my engines. My plan is to use the outer track and my old Santa Fe to pull a long train of freight cars in a loop, and then the inner yard will be where I store cars and where I hope to put some sawmills and other industrial type stuff to play with. I am also going to put a late 50s style town in the middle, inside the inner most track. Keep in mind that all my buildings are going to be handmade from here on out, and the garage for my 1615 switcher that you see is the first completed one. As I restore more of my old lionel stuff I will incorporate it into my layout.


----------



## T-Man

Looks Good! Thanks for sharing.

Is there a story with the workshed? I'm interested.

When you need Postwar parts DR Tinker is in Lexington Mass. He has a website.


BTW, Whenham train show is Saturday the 10th. Good little O scale Show, a favorite of mine. If you live close to Springfield, that show is at the end of the month at the exposition center.


----------



## marx490man

There isn't really a story with the workshed, I just thought it would be cool to make "garages" for all my locomotives, for my "classification yard". I pretty much cut cardboard and hot glued it together and painted it. Nothing fancy, but I'm not going for complete realism in my layout, I'm looking more to make it unique. Thanks for the website, I think it will be very helpful.


----------



## stationmaster

I always liked those Lionel controls.


----------



## T-Man

Thanks, Your "Nothing Fancy" is an original work. That's what I find fascinating in model RR. At least you have a shed.

You are right Stationmaster, that ZW sure looks fine.


----------



## stationmaster

I almost bought a similar control years ago for my HO layout(pre DCC). It just wasn't what I wanted. Not "beefy" like the one pictured. A wimpy thing really. It just didn't say "Railroad" if can understand what I mean.


----------



## Southern

Hay that's my Hammer!

I like to see what others are doing with there layout.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Old-skool 

Looks like you are off to a good start, just get that rolling stock on the track!


----------



## T-Man

A trestles loop would add another dimension. You have the power for it.
You can see mine in the member gallery. Carpet grass too!


----------



## marx490man

That would be cool, I'd just have to rework my buildings a little bit. I'll think about doing that.


----------



## tworail

Nice stuff MarxMan! Looks good.


----------



## T-Man

Hmm was that just one board under the ZW table extension? I see the steel braces but one board? I hope it is safe. Funny what you notice on the second look.


----------



## MattKin

Y'know we just got a new HD channel up here in Canada called TreasureHD and one of the first shows I watched was (I think) called "Treasure How To" and it was on model trains.
It was really fascinating. I learned so much about the history and value of vintage model trains. I never realized that the larger scales were the forerunners of the run of the mill stuff average people are aware of today.
The O Scale trains are suddenly to me a lot cooler than I'd originally thought. 
I really like the look of your trains and and find it very cool that the larger trains are the most sought after and with the odd exception the most valuable collector trains goin.
This site is the best sharing resource for model train lovers around.
Please continue to post your progress.
Matt


----------

